# Uberx vs Uber Eats



## SwaysWay (Sep 16, 2018)

Hi guys! I'm new to this forum, and thought I'd ask for some tips. 

I've been driving for Uber eats about a month now, and have only been averaging around $5 an hour, not including tips. I recently decided to buy a new car, and plan on doing Uberx as well. My question is, does Uberx pay more? I'm disabled, because of a nerve disorder, but have really been enjoying Uber Eats. Even though I only seem to get a couple of orders an hour, I'm able to deliver with no problems, except those pesky apartment orders. You know the ones, where the app shows you one area, and it ends up being completely somewhere else, or I have to climb two flights of stairs to reach them. I know my town is in the just beginning stage of Uber Eats, and it should get better with time, but I'm thinking driving passengers would be a better fit for me.

My actual plan is to do Uberx during the day, and then Uber Eats at night, because I don't feel comfortable taking passengers at night. Also, I've read several times that Lyft pays better than Uberx? If so, maybe I should drive for them during the day? I know Lyft has been in my area far longer than Uberx. Thanks for the advice!


----------



## gwbraa (Sep 11, 2018)

I like UberX better than eats or delivering 
The customer have to come to you not you to their APT them you can get a fine. At least in LA area is pretty easy to get a fine doing delivery.
You have to try both to see which one is better for your area
Here for me with the bonus UBER is better just don't take POOL or express POOL


----------



## SwaysWay (Sep 16, 2018)

gwbraa said:


> I like UberX better than eats or delivering
> The customer have to come to you not you to their APT them you can get a fine. At least in LA area is pretty easy to get a fine doing delivery.
> You have to try both to see which one is better for your area
> Here for me with the bonus UBER is better just don't take POOL or express POOL


Thanks so much for replying! I'm in Tulsa, Oklahoma, and although I've been delivering in the downtown area about half the time, I've been very lucky and able to find parallel parking close to the restaurants. It seems like most of the downtown business is during the day, and even though it's the more expensive restaurants, I end up making more doing the evening McDonald's runs. What people will pay for their coffee attacks!


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

SwaysWay said:


> have only been averaging around $5 an hour, not including tips. I recently decided to buy a new car


Lost me after this


----------



## rideshare2870 (Nov 23, 2017)

SwaysWay said:


> Hi guys! I'm new to this forum, and thought I'd ask for some tips.
> 
> I've been driving for Uber eats about a month now, and have only been averaging around $5 an hour, not including tips. I recently decided to buy a new car, and plan on doing Uberx as well. My question is, does Uberx pay more? I'm disabled, because of a nerve disorder, but have really been enjoying Uber Eats. Even though I only seem to get a couple of orders an hour, I'm able to deliver with no problems, except those pesky apartment orders. You know the ones, where the app shows you one area, and it ends up being completely somewhere else, or I have to climb two flights of stairs to reach them. I know my town is in the just beginning stage of Uber Eats, and it should get better with time, but I'm thinking driving passengers would be a better fit for me.
> 
> My actual plan is to do Uberx during the day, and then Uber Eats at night, because I don't feel comfortable taking passengers at night. Also, I've read several times that Lyft pays better than Uberx? If so, maybe I should drive for them during the day? I know Lyft has been in my area far longer than Uberx. Thanks for the advice!


To answer this over used question, the simple answer is no. No, it is not worth doing Uber especially with a new car. Both U/L pay low and depreciation on a new car will be a great loss right off of the first year. I have a 15 year limit in my market and I drive an 2006 with no car payments. Buy a beater if you can help it.


----------



## SwaysWay (Sep 16, 2018)

Thanks for your input! Sorry, I didn't mean I was buying a new "new" car, just new to me. I found a 2015 Dodge Dart, with only 14k miles on it that is pretty much the same payments I was making on the beetle I currently have. Also, because I'm on disability, I'm only doing this as something for a little extra cash on the side, not as a full time job. I can't handle working for someone, because I never know from day to day if my pain will prevent me from working. So, for me, Uber is perfect as supplement income. Thanks again!


----------



## 911 Guy (Feb 8, 2018)

If your current car doesn't qualify for X, stick to Eats until you drive the wheels off. If you are already planning to replace your vehicle, add X.


----------



## rideshare2870 (Nov 23, 2017)

SwaysWay said:


> Thanks for your input! Sorry, I didn't mean I was buying a new "new" car, just new to me. I found a 2015 Dodge Dart, with only 14k miles on it that is pretty much the same payments I was making on the beetle I currently have. Also, because I'm on disability, I'm only doing this as something for a little extra cash on the side, not as a full time job. I can't handle working for someone, because I never know from day to day if my pain will prevent me from working. So, for me, Uber is perfect as supplement income. Thanks again!


That's actually too new and too nice to being doing Uber with. Also, Dodge/Chrysler products are unreliable.


----------



## KingSolemon213 (Sep 15, 2018)

Lyft is a better company that's why on average the pay is better customers are better the company is more down to earth uber now?



SwaysWay said:


> Hi guys! I'm new to this forum, and thought I'd ask for some tips.
> 
> I've been driving for Uber eats about a month now, and have only been averaging around $5 an hour, not including tips. I recently decided to buy a new car, and plan on doing Uberx as well. My question is, does Uberx pay more? I'm disabled, because of a nerve disorder, but have really been enjoying Uber Eats. Even though I only seem to get a couple of orders an hour, I'm able to deliver with no problems, except those pesky apartment orders. You know the ones, where the app shows you one area, and it ends up being completely somewhere else, or I have to climb two flights of stairs to reach them. I know my town is in the just beginning stage of Uber Eats, and it should get better with time, but I'm thinking driving passengers would be a better fit for me.
> 
> My actual plan is to do Uberx during the day, and then Uber Eats at night, because I don't feel comfortable taking passengers at night. Also, I've read several times that Lyft pays better than Uberx? If so, maybe I should drive for them during the day? I know Lyft has been in my area far longer than Uberx. Thanks for the advice!


----------



## MKE120 (Sep 18, 2018)

KingSolemon213 said:


> Lyft is a better company that's why on average the pay is better customers are better the company is more down to earth uber now?


I'm not sure if I agree. I used to drive both. UBER is definitely dominating the market, and with the tips feature now, I'm really enjoying giving UBER rides, and almost don't do Lytf anymore. Not sure about deliveries. UBER has more riders and the number of "not nice" people you come across could be higher than the number of people you come across in Lyft, simply because you are giving more rides.

to answer the original question; UBER Eats is just fine as long as you get tips on the top of the deliveries. A delivery is usually taking 30-40 minutes unless you are very lucky to get everything in order without delays and find adequate parking.

I only turn on delivery if the UBERx business is slow. Don't like it.


----------



## Fozzie (Aug 11, 2018)

KingSolemon213 said:


> Lyft is a better company that's why on average the pay is better customers are better the company is more down to earth uber now?


That's certainly debatable. My average per run is higher with Lyft, but Uber sends me more runs. Neither company has any regard for driver welfare, and any change by Uber is almost always matched by Lyft within 24-48 hrs. Passengers? They have no loyalty, and go to whoever has the cheapest ride at the moment.


----------



## HotUberMess (Feb 25, 2018)

Have you tried the search tool? This topic has been extensively covered.

Short answer: Don't do X; it's a losing game and for godssakes don't buy a new car to do X, it's like losing the same game _twice_.


----------



## Z129 (May 30, 2018)

Like virtually everywhere, Uber and Lyft pay exactly the same in Tulsa. 

The Tulsa rates are absurdly low. $0.85 per mile and $0.11 per minute. That means that you'll be paid $0.64 per mile and $0.08 per minute.

There are other gig-based jobs besides rideshare and UberEats is far from being the best paying delivery service. So there are other options out there. But yeah, rideshare is probably the easiest of them.


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

Hello SwaysWay and welcome to UP! We hope you'll find lots of useful advice here and even have a little fun. Every driver has his or her own reasons for driving and it looks like you've got yours.

If you're getting started on UberX or are considering it, you may find this thread in the Advice forum helpful:

https://uberpeople.net/threads/❤️beginners-advice❤️.149152/

(The screenshots etc are from the old app, but most of the concepts/actions are the same).

Happy Ubering!


----------



## backcountryrez (Aug 24, 2017)

I stopped doing UE unless if two things exist:

1) I am a few $$$ from my daily goal and don't feel like picking up riders
2) I am driving in an area where the dropoff is 5+ miles away, so I accept requests only from certain restaurants. To know this, you have to know how to read a map and your area. 

As most UE orders don't tip, I find the ones that do are orders that come from certain restaurants and also depends on order size. 

On the other hand, if DD is offered in your area, sign up for that. Though they are infamous for balancing your pay by using the customer's tip as part of your pay, they do offer higher guarantees than UE. Why do a McD's going down the street for less than $3 on UE when you can get at least $6 for it on DD?


----------



## MyJessicaLS430 (May 29, 2018)

SwaysWay said:


> I've been driving for Uber eats about a month now, and have only been averaging around $5 an hour, not including tips. I recently decided to buy a new car, and plan on doing Uberx as well. My question is, does Uberx pay more?


Judge yourself. Houston X rate $0.6/mile before expenses .

If there is surge, No Eats. Surge does not apply to the miles and time en route to the restaurant; not to mention wasting time in waiting.

If there is no surge. Why not? However, you need to be very picky. *NO McDonald AT ALL COST*. I cannot recall a single time when the food was ready for pick up. Getting paid with the paltry $3 - 4, trust me, it is not worth the hassle cracking the gate codes and locating the apartment those @/#$% live. I cancel every delivery if that is not from a grill house / Mexican restaurant (short/no wait for pick up + usually those clients tip me good).

Eats has its own merit though. I don't need to have passengers who 1 star me because I did not give them my phone no...declined to let them use my car's ML sound surround audio..... I rejected to charge their phones..... Never need to worry about giving me nonsense directions..... asking me to change the destination......and KIDS STANDING ON MY LEATHER SEATS WITH SHOES ON!


----------

